# What size bar would you choose?



## Stacyspy (Jul 13, 2016)

I've been pondering this for a while, asking friends and family, and of course they say "it doesn't matter, it's free"... so I'm sure I'll get honest answers from you wonderful people 
If you were to have a choice, would you be more likely to buy (or choose as a gift) one large (say 7-8 oz.) bar of soap, or 2 smaller (4ish oz.) bars if the price worked out the same? and why?
Thanks for any input!


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 13, 2016)

I would choose 2 small bars. 1) Because I could choose 2 different scents and 2) because 8 oz is just too big to comfortably hold.


----------



## BlackDog (Jul 13, 2016)

IMO, an 8 oz bar would be far too big to hold comfortably, and I have fairly large hands for a lady.  My bars are usually around 4-4.5 oz and they are perfect for me!


----------



## dibbles (Jul 13, 2016)

I'd definitely choose 2 smaller bars. An 8 ounce bar would just be too big. Besides, I'm fickle and like to change up scents often.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 13, 2016)

I too would choose two smaller bars. 8 oz is too big in my opinion.  Mine ran 6-6.5 at one time and they were a bit too bulky.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 13, 2016)

I enjoy making half-size bars for gifts. They're the same width and height as my regular bars, but about half the thickness and weigh 2 or 3 ounces each. I package 2-3 gift bars into one package, so people have the fun of getting several things, even if the items are all soap. And if a person doesn't like a particular scent in one bar, maybe they'll like the other(s).


----------



## Steve85569 (Jul 13, 2016)

In my limited experience people like the smaller bars because"
1.) they fit in the hand comfortably.
2.) they can try different scents (and colorings)
3.) More is better and they can have more bars of soap to take home.

Bear in mind that these are friends and family being gifted soap so I am not completely buried in my hobby.:mrgreen::sick:


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 13, 2016)

From what I've seen, people are intrigued by smaller bars in multiple scents. As many sellers-of-soap explain, it's the scent that makes the biggest difference to most people most of the time - far more than pattern, color, or ingredients. I recently put out a basket of half-size soaps at a party so people could choose a few bars of whatever soap they wanted. Most gently sorted through the bars and really focused on the smells. It was fun to peek around the corner and watch what happened.


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 13, 2016)

Totally smaller bars - fragrance options and easier to hold for me.


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 13, 2016)

shunt2011 said:


> I too would choose two smaller bars. 8 oz is too big in my opinion.  Mine ran 6-6.5 at one time and they were a bit too bulky.


My bars also used to run 6-6.5 + oz and I now make 5-5.5 oz bars. I really do not like small bars but if that is your only choice I would go for the smaller bars. Eight ounce bars are really to big to handle in a shower. But I also find small bars hard to hold onto in the shower. 
My bars are approx 3.25 x 2.75 x 1.25 inches


----------



## tigersister (Jul 13, 2016)

I'd take the two smaller bars for the same reasons that have been mentioned. Different scents to try out and 4-4.5 ounces is a nice size.


----------



## mzimm (Jul 13, 2016)

I wouldn't pass up buying the bigger bar if I really liked the scent, but I never take that big of a bar into the shower.  I cut my bigger bars in half, and advise my gift-ees to do the same if they like.  To me, the big bars are for show (and there's nothing wrong with a showy bar of soap, IMO!), but once the show's over, it's time to get practical and make that bar comfortable in the hand.


----------



## RogueRose (Jul 25, 2016)

BlackDog said:


> IMO, an 8 oz bar would be far too big to hold comfortably, and I have fairly large hands for a lady.  My bars are usually around 4-4.5 oz and they are perfect for me!



I have been using 7.5oz bars for about a year and I LOVE them and I don't have very big hand.  One of the nicest things about a big bar is you have about 1/2 as many little "soap nubs" (the small remainder of the bar) and your bar only breaks in half, half as many times (I hate that part).  They make washing much faster actually.  

I think it all depends upon the dimensions of the bar as to whether it is too large for your hands.  I prefer a bar 1.1-1.35" thick (which makes it last longer it seems)..

And to the OP, I would choose the 7-8 oz.


----------

